# Single Action Attraction



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ruger convertable 5 1/2 barrel .45 Colt /.45 ACP anybody with experiance with this firearm? Is it a good buy? Any info Helps.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Bore.224

Excellent buy. I have that exact firearm! I paid $400 brand new. Both cylinders are very accurate.

I hand load my 45 Colt with 310 grain LBT design hard cast bullets.

Look at the links below to see what a 45 Colt can do in a Ruger.

http://www.hodgdon.com/data/pistol/45coltlil.php
http://www.chuckhawks.com/ruger_blackhawk_syn.htm

45 ACP factory Wolf ammo I use a lot and also hand load my own.*


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the links OSOK! This Revolver looks like a winner gonna get it!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I hand load my 45 Colt with 310 grain LBT design hard cast bullets.


Check out... http://www.castperformance.com/ I buy their 180 grain LBT hard casts that are gas checked to load for a .357 magnum lever action. I get great performance from these so I would assume the .45's would be of great quality also.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*I like the https://www.proshootpro.com/order.htm website which is where I get my .452 caliber 310 bullet which have the same quality as the others for a lot less money. I use .452 caliber 335 grain & 360 grain cast bullets from http://www.castperformance.com/?uid=170&page=1658 for my 45 Colt and 454 Casull.

This site also has great bullets.
http://www.creeker.net/bullets.htm

I use the 168-grain Keith bullet from https://www.proshootpro.com/order.htm for my 38 Special and 357 Magnum.

Go to www.midwayusa.com and search for 45 Colt components.*


----------

